# Anavar only & Keto



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Any stories or success with var and keto? I'm ending the 5th week of my var ED @ 100mg and will go on to total 8 weeks of var so i wanted to make the most of my anabolic state whilst dropping BF. Wish i read more about keto earlier on.. (doh)

Am new to keto but i've read so much, especially the posts by asbuilt which have helped loads.

Any stories, advice, tips? Who's battled though keto on var? I'm thinking a more TKD with carbs after workout only and living like this for the last 3 weeks of my cycle to make the most of it.

Strategy's team..give it to me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am on 200mg Var every day and will be for 12 weeks all the way through my keto. Working very well, read my post for some ideas


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

I plan 100mg p/d in the spring with keto so get started so i know what to expect, ohh and being a crazed test maniac may run some test e just for luck... :whistling:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I am on 200mg Var every day and will be for 12 weeks all the way through my keto. Working very well, read my post for some ideas


nice!!!

hope you're running some proviron to keep the sex drive up...


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

200mg Var?! That's the most i've ever read...for that much, i'd really monitor yourself, bloodwork and all to make sure you don't explode or anything.. Will check your posts now


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

musio said:


> 200mg Var?! That's the most i've ever read...for that much, i'd really monitor yourself, bloodwork and all to make sure you don't explode or anything.. Will check your posts now


its really not that big an amount...its just usually people find it expensive to run at that dose! LOL


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> its really not that big an amount...its just usually people find it expensive to run at that dose! LOL


cant vars positive effects actually cancel out on higher doses for some reason? i am sure i read that somewhere and that the suggested dose was between 40 to 80mgs


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> cant vars positive effects actually cancel out on higher doses for some reason? i am sure i read that somewhere and that the suggested dose was between 40 to 80mgs


Anavar cannot aromatise at any dosage (chemically/structurally impossible), so no gyno and no water retention... of course if you keep taking an anabolic and not androgen, you will eventually lose your sex drive, and you will still need PCT.

liver wise, 150-200mg of anadrol/anapolon is not unusual and anavar is "supposedly" less toxic than oxy.... if that's the case:

http://journals.cambridge.org/download.php?file=%2FBJN%2FBJN75_01%2FS0007114596000165a.pdf&code=ad31378faf60c011a8274c4fdfabca59

is a study that says that 150mg oxy/day for 30 weeks is safe..


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Huntingground, have you a tracking you started tracking your var and keto? Would love to read a log on this..

I have enough var for 150 for the last week or so of my cycle so might try it..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Check my post 'Keto Check', lots of info in there about what I am taking, weight loss etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> nice!!!
> 
> hope you're running some proviron to keep the sex drive up...


500mg Test a week should see to that


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> 500mg Test a week should see to that


well i have to agree  that's my cruise


----------

